
It’s Game Over for ‘Gamers’ - ahhrrr
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/10/29/opinion/anita-sarkeesian-on-video-games-great-future.html
======
angersock
Link-baity title, little to add to the conversation, and just more
grandstanding by Sarkeesian. Flagged.

~~~
JoergR
* Link-baity? An opinion piece in the NY Times? Laughable...that's what headlines are like. Always.

* Little to add to the conversation?

a) What conversation? Noone is having a conversation. There is people with
incredible patience like Anita dissecting and interpreting patterns, and
writing a personal piece about why it matters, and there is troglodytes
threatening and screaming. That's not a conversation

b) Little to add? It's an opinion piece. It explains concisely why it matters
to Anita Sarkeesian and why it matters to everyone. It's beautifully written,
heartfelt, honest, inclusive and non-threatening piece.

* Grandstanding? "seek to attract applause or favorable attention from spectators or the media." Whenever Anita Sarkessian says anything, she gets harassed and threatened. To think that she just seeks attention instead of actually caring is grotesquely absurd.

~~~
angersock
_Noone is having a conversation._

Incorrect. There is active conversation happening everywhere, on both sides.
Popehat, for example, has had two thoughtful pieces on it. Other places have
published good writeups as well.

 _" seek to attract applause or favorable attention from spectators or the
media." Whenever Anita Sarkessian says anything, she gets harassed and
threatened._

Put bluntly: negative attention is still attention. More constructively, note
that she is garnering applause and favorable attention from a lot of people,
especially the media. There are many articles celebrating her critiques--which
is quite alright! So, no, I don't think that grandstanding is an inappropriate
verb. I also don't think that grandstanding is only done by people in the
wrong.

 _To think that she just seeks attention instead of actually caring is
grotesquely absurd._

I never said or implied that, and that is a wonderful false dichotomy you've
used there. Where she cares is orthogonal to whether she seeks attention.

~~~
drivingmenuts
> just more grandstanding by Sarkeesian.

Care to expand on what you meant to imply, then?

